# Trolling Motor of 15' Maverick



## Mipellerin (Oct 20, 2020)

That is the unit that I just installed on my 14' Piranha Raso skiff. 12V with single battery... i don't run it for too long and at lower speeds. Lasts with plenty of power per fishing trip. I also didn't see the need for a gps feature in the trolling motor unit as I am spending all of my time cruising the creeks in back waters with plenty of stops with the shallow water anchor. The fob remote works well for my situation.


----------



## Ben T (Jan 17, 2020)

Mipellerin said:


> That is the unit that I just installed on my 14' Piranha Raso skiff. 12V with single battery... i don't run it for too long and at lower speeds. Lasts with plenty of power per fishing trip. I also didn't see the need for a gps feature in the trolling motor unit as I am spending all of my time cruising the creeks in back waters with plenty of stops with the shallow water anchor. The fob remote works well for my situation.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ben T said:


> I need a trolling motor on my 15 skiff. I am thinking that the Minn Kota Rip Tide 55lb, 12 volt would be enough.
> The marina wanted to put the $1500 Minn Kota on it, but I am thinking the one that sells for $949 would do.
> Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> ...


I have a 16' pontoon and my 12v Terrova has held 4 pontoons in place on anchor mode. Max speed is around 3mph. I know folks on here love the higher volt motors but I have yet to hit the limit of my 12v.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Any 12V 55 lb thrust will be fine for that skiff. I'd get a simple hand steer model and stay away from bells and whistles on trolling motors as it is more stuff to break unless you need to drive it from the stern with a remote, then by all means, spend the bucks.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Have a MK 55 terrova 12 volt on a kw1520. Have the i pilot. Loaded boat is around 1500 lbs. Works well for us. spot lock is very useful. Would recommend it.


----------

